# Egyptian: Little one



## Dimplezz89

Im writing a story and one of my characters is Egyptian, but hes from the year 1300, the story is set now but hes a vampire. What I need is either Egyptian terms of endearments or just certain words like little one or something like that.


----------



## **Farfalla**

Hi... I'm not Egyptian but I might be able to help, though I'm not familiar with ancient languages but the current word for " little one " in the Egyptain dialect would be " Ya sghaiyara " you could also use " Ya hilwa " for "pretty one" or "Ya 'amar" although ('amar) actually meens the moon but it's used to say that you are as pretty as the moon (so to speak). Hope this helps. Good luck with the story.


----------



## cherine

*Moderator note:*

*This is Egyptian Arabic, not the Egyptian language. If this what you need, Dimplezz, please let us know so that I move the thread to the Arabic forum.*
*If what you need is the Egyptian/Coptic language, then please specify this.*


----------



## Dimplezz89

I need the Egyptian/ Coptic language, thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Penyafort

If he's from the year 1300, the language should definitely be Coptic, and more credibly in the Bohairic variety, the only one clearly surviving the 14th century.

If so, my suggestion would be *Menrit *(ⲙⲉⲛⲣⲓⲧ*, *pronounced menREET), meaning 'beloved', which is also a male given name.


----------

